# When to start puppy class



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I don't have my pup yet, but I want to be ready to begin classes as soon as she is the right age. What is that age? I'm going to go through all of the obedience classes with her and get her CGC then therapy work. I really want to expose her from the beginning (after shots of course) to everyone and everything, especially obedience training. 
Thanks! The great advice just keep pouring in :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Find a well-run puppy kindergarten class that's taught by a knowledgable instructor.

I teach puppy classes for pups 7-16 weeks. I require that the pups have at least their first set of shots before coming to week one. Here's some info on the shots vs. not leaving the house thing:

http://j9sk9s.com/classes.htm#phs info

It's a pesonal decision, but I for one ALWAYS start socializing my pups outside the house by 8 weeks.

-Stephanie


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thank you so much, the site is great and the letter regarding age of best learning in pups and socialization is just what I was looking for.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Find a well-run puppy kindergarten class that's taught by a knowledgable instructor.
> 
> I teach puppy classes for pups 7-16 weeks. I require that the pups have at least their first set of shots before coming to week one. Here's some info on the shots vs. not leaving the house thing:
> 
> ...


I agree. My Puppy Kindergarten is for puppies 7-20 weeks, and I will, after consultation, accept some smaller breeds even older.
I require the same re: vaccinations.
My own puppies come to my classes from the get go, and learn to be "demo dogs" right away. They love it. 

I've actually had a couple of Ilene's puppies attend my classes. They have done well and the families enjoyed it.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I started Bailey in puppy classes right after he had his rabies shot because they was the requirement. He took the classes until he was about 6 months old. Bentley didn't do classes because we had already learned so much from taking Bailey that we didn't feel the need, we could just train him ourselves. Worked out great.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are lots of fun and great for the dogs! I haven't had the extra cash to go to one in years, but I highly suggest it!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel, who is now 6.5 months old, came home on Saturday @ 8 weeks old and started his class on the following Tuesday. It's absolutely AMAZING what he has learned to date. I plan on entering him for his Novice in Spring 2008. 

The early training must have been very successful as Nygel went away with his conformation handler for the weekend and the handler commented on what a well behaved boy he was both at the show, in the vehicle and in the motel. He said that his behaviour definitely was that of an older, well behaved dog and he was impressed. To me that was as much an accomplishment as his ring accomplishments.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

As soon as the school allows.


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

We started all our puppies at around 10 weeks. We knew the instructor, so she made sure all the puppies had at least their first set of shots. All three are (were) very socialized Goldens. No one was afraid of other dogs. thunderstorms, vacumn cleaners, etc. Oakley follows me around when I vacumn, wants to follow the lawnmower (but we won't let him) and he isn't even bothered by my son practicing his trumpet (I am , though . . . .LOL) 
I swear by "the earlier, the better" rule. Besides that, they have fun . . . . .


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry again


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Rena, where did you get your goldens, if you don't mind?


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

From a Breeder out of Grand Blanc, which is S of Flint, not too far from you. She doesn't have a website. . . . . .I'll PM you.






Sharon


----------

